# 2012 Murano headlight issue



## Hemi2 (Nov 24, 2015)

Below is a link to a photo of a Murano headlight (at the bottom of the linked page). On my 2012 LE, those 2 small round (inside) lights are burned out (on passenger side light)! Does anyone know how to access them, what they are called, what type of bulbs they are and can I replace them with an LED bulb? Thanks!


https://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&rct=...ToKjfTy2blsAv-ii5eqpZqBA&ust=1448471492346339


----------

